# Transmission Problems 1992 735i



## Marc735i (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 1992 735i that has about 175,000 miles on it. I bought the car in 2000 when it had 93,000 miles on it.

While driving the car a couple of weeks ago, I heard a very low pitched popping noise, and then it felt like the engine was no longer engaged to the transmission. In other words, even though the car was still in drive, it was as if it was in neutral, and would not accelerate at all. Now, when the engine is turned on, it no longer sounds like a regular idle, but it's more of a high pitched sound. The car is pretty much disabled right now in my driveway. It turns on, but the engine will not engage.

My mechanic is puzzled, and is simply saying the transmission is gone and that I'll need to put in a rebuilt transmission if I want to save the car. Cost: about $3,700 and he'll warranty it for a year. Another mechanic said he can put in a rebuilt, for $2,200 and will warranty it for 2 years or 24,000 miles. yet another said he would put in a "remanufactured" transmission he would get fom "ZF" and would charge $4,200, but would warranty it for 3 years or 100,000 miles.

One mechanic said he could put in a "used" transmission. $1,200. Three month warranty.

Has anyone ever had an experience like this? I just don't know what to do. The car is paid off. When the car was at 106,000 miles, I had to replace the cylinder head gasket along with replacing the valve gudies. That cost me $3,200. It makes me wonder about how much life the car has left in it. 

Has anyone ever had to replace the transmission in their 735i? What was your experience? How long did it extend the life of your car? I would greatly appreciate ANY feedback, as I am at a loss as to what to do.

Thanks, Marc.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Call Kirt Koeller

He can be contacted at Autoports Unlimited, 1-800-624-3876 EXT. 5735 or call him directly at 616-748-5735 ( He will answer at this number) Check out the website at www.autosportsunlimited.com

http://www.autosportsunlimited.com

He has been the transmission mainstay of several E32 forums. ZF transmissions are what he does for a living and he is a very good source of advice.


----------

